# DI-604 Advanced Routing w/static IPs



## snuffz85 (May 6, 2005)

Currently have:
3 Linux servers each with a static IP (a.b.c.130, a.b.c.225, .226) and one available IP (.131).
One DI-604 ready to work but not configured for the routing I want.

Here's what I'd like to do:
Give the 604 the WAN IP of a.b.c.131
Put the servers on the LAN side and have them each keep their own IPs (.130, .225, and .226)
Have the Router work a "proxyARP" arrangement and route the static IPs from the WAN side to the specific computers on the LAN side.
Alternatively, just use three IPs and have the router direct all of them to the LAN side and not take an IP for itself (or push all 4 into the LAN side) (if possible).

I know I can do this with ProxyARP on the server itself, but right now Verizon FIOS (Fiber) system isn't working properly directly into a server ethernet, and requires a router as the first device.

Any ideas on how I can config the DI604 to do this? Or, perhaps is there another router that would allow this kind of direct IP routing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

No can do with any SOHO broadband router I'm aware of. I think you're moving into the realm of much more expensive routers to have multiple public IP addresses.


----------

